# Metallica - Hardwired....



## Alex_225

Surprised I've not seen a thread about this new album yet. Bit of a big deal for use metal fans and I must say it's a bloody good album! :thumb:

It's a step up from Death Magnetic which I thought was a solid album with some good stand out tracks. This new one seems like a return to some of their old sound but still not resting back on their old styles.

Also, bit of a turn up but they also launched a video for every song on the album. Couple of stand out tracks....











I like how it sounds like a total blend of all of their albums, some thrash, some big rock sounds like the 'black' album and the groove of the Load/Re-Load era.

One last linke to a Lemmy tribute, seriously cool!






As a long term fan I'm rather pleased. :thumb:


----------



## bigalc

Quite partial to a bit of metallica,didn't know a new album was coming.
Just going to listen to "enter sandman" at full pelt.


----------



## dchapman88

I gotta say I'm a massive Metallica fan, massive metal fan, and a fan of anything rock or heavy in general!!

Got the album pre ordered and was delivered on release day!
Love it, amazing album and really enjoying their new stuff.
Although there's nothing they've done I haven't liked.


----------



## bigmac3161

Old Metallica good anything after justice crap especially that black album crap. Few good songs king nothing and hero of the day and bleeding me from load apart they don't do out for me now. Still great live act thou.


----------



## Altos

This is oldschool gooood!
Only liking the older Metallica stuff i was not jumping at this new one first thing.
A mate told me to give it a listen...very happy i did!


----------



## bigalc

Just listened to "now that we're dead" and its a :thumb: from me


----------



## Alex_225

I've been such a fan of Metallica since the black album, so I was only about 8-9 when I heard them. 

I then followed their Load/Re-Load albums on release and collected their others in the mean time. So I've been following them a while.

I recall eagerly waiting for St Anger which although is no where near as bad a people will claim, it's the last of their albums I'd go back to.

I'd always stick in Master of Puppets, Metallica, Re-Load etc. Death Magnetic was solid but again not an album I go back to, although tracks like All Nightmare Long are amazing live! 

But this new album is up there. Has the heaviness of ...And Justice for All but the groove of their 90s stuff. Very impressed and more so after a few listens.


----------



## mirdif64

Just bought this. Like most of their stuff but wouldn't call myself a diehard fan.
Saw them at Yas Island in Abu Dhabi and got to say they are very impressive live.


----------



## Yaro V

bigmac3161 said:


> Old Metallica good anything after justice crap especially that black album crap. Few good songs king nothing and hero of the day and bleeding me from load apart they don't do out for me now. Still great live act thou.


Tend to agree with this...And Justice for All was excellent but never did get into anything after that. There were some good songs 1990 and beyond, I just preferred the earlier sound. BUT...will give these new songs a try thanks for bringing them up. I'm a HUGE Maiden fan and I thought A Matter of Life and Death was one of their best albums and it was released well after their early years.


----------



## Alex_225

Yaro V said:


> I'm a HUGE Maiden fan and I thought A Matter of Life and Death was one of their best albums and it was released well after their early years.


Since getting Bruce back they really haven't faltered. I mean their stuff, even in the mid-90s, Blaize era was solid enough and some of their songs from that time get played live now.

But since Brave New World came out in 2000 they haven't put a foot wrong. I was fortunately enough to see them on the Matter of Life and Death tour, they played that album in it's entirety. :thumb:


----------

